# Cories in the dark!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I couldn't sleep well last night, so at 1pm i woke up for the third time, so i decided to get my camera that was sitting right next to my bed and very slowly and quietly prepare for a shot in the dark. Literally! I dropped a couple shrimp pellets( in pitch dark!) in and gave them a good 5 minutes to settle down and find the food. Then i pointed the camera where i dropped the pellets and took just 2 pics. Here they are. I crawled away from my bed super quiet and vibration free and got the shot from far away!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice pics corydora... Tank looks great... cool piece of drift wood. One of best I've seen.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

lol dont kill your cories with the flash! 
The driftwood is pretty cool, its real right?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

No the drift wood is plastic, all my ornaments are. I like them way better than live plants. WAY easier to tend, just stick them in there and you done!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Corydora_FREAK said:


> No the drift wood is plastic, all my ornaments are. I like them way better than live plants. WAY easier to tend, just stick them in there and you done!


Real or fake... I still think it looks pretty sweet!... Couldn't agree more on the plastic plants... To much work. Why not just constarte on the fish. If done right artifical plants and decor, Imo look just as good.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> just concentrate on the fish. If done right artificial plants and decor, Imo look just as good.


indeed my friend, indeed  I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yea but plants grow 
if you dont kill them...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I tend to kill them. :razz:

Nice shots.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the juliis


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I love your cory shots! Nice to see what they're getting up to in the dark...

I have live plants because, well, to be honest, I've always loved plants. I've always had a good collection of houseplants (especailly like cacti and succulents) so it was inevitable that I'd get into planted tanks.

But actually I find that plants make for less work, not more. They eat up lots of fish waste, so I only do water changes when I need to rinse my filter pads (because they've got so clogged up that the filter flow has gone way down). 

And I think that it helps me to keep a more healthy tank in other ways too. I find lots of people tend to way overstock their tanks. Probably partly it's just getting bored of your tank, and wanting to do something different with it. If you have plants, you just buy a new plant, or rearrange the plants, but if you don't you're more tempted to buy a new fish. I tend to keep a fairly light fish load, and I love looking at the plants as much as I love looking at the animals in the tank.


----------

